# European Delivery Trip 2012 550i M-Sport



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

Had a great day at BMW Welt. Here is the car. Thanks for all those who shared advice to help get the specs right and who encouraged me to consider European Delivery.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Very nice! :thumbup::thumbup:
Congratulation!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 2011535i (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful car. enjoy!


----------



## JulieDriving (Dec 25, 2009)

Gorgeous car!


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

:jawdrop: Crazy gorgeous...congratulations!

Where are the outdoor shots...Innsbruck?


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

Love that leather dash! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## TheBry (Dec 18, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! Enjoy the rest of your vacation!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

+1 Imperial blue.
Have fun and drive safe.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Congratulating u on the M-Sport beast !!!!


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

Zeichen311 said:


> :jawdrop: Crazy gorgeous...congratulations!
> 
> Where are the outdoor shots...Innsbruck?


Actually Garmisch-Partenkirschen. An hour away from central Munich.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Very handsome. But apart from that disembodied hand caressing the washer fluid cap, this delivery seems to have been accomplished without human intervention. C'mon - we want to see that sloppy grin!


----------



## gsrthomas (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats! How you enjoy it!

I saw your post on CL too! :thumbup:


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

congratulations, beautiful car!


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

boothguy said:


> Very handsome. But apart from that disembodied hand caressing the washer fluid cap, this delivery seems to have been accomplished without human intervention. C'mon - we want to see that sloppy grin!


Good point. I just added that shot to the top of the post.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> Actually Garmisch-Partenkirschen. An hour away from central Munich.












I don't know if you're still there, but if you walk this street behind your car you'll find a path to a 45 minute hike to the Gamshütte (goat hut) in 1000m altitude with a terrific view over the mountains and the valley.


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

Congratulations and enjoy the rest of your ED. The pictures you posted bring back warm memories of small towns in Germany and Switzerland.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the effort to post the pic, but we can't see it.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

boothguy said:


> Thanks for the effort to post the pic, but we can't see it.


Are you talking about the first picture that shows Stealth.Pilot wearing a red, white, and dark blue/black jacket that says "United States Racing Team" with a logo of a polo pony, and khaki slacks, and his (presumably) SO wearing a black and white striped top with a black sweater/jacket, pink scarf, and jeans, both standing next to their new car? Yeah, I can't see that either! 

(Try refreshing your browser!) :angel:


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

you probably have it cached still tom, looks like flickr is having some problems:

(i saw the picture earlier this morning )


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nefilim said:


> you probably have it cached still tom, looks like flickr is having some problems:
> 
> (i saw the picture earlier this morning )


Yup, gone now, but it did stick around for awhile!


----------

